# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Virus Kompjuterik - Grip Kompjuterik

## LuLiKraS

*Virus* = *Grip*
*Virus*=*Infektim*

----------


## strange

Infektim - në rregull por grip se rrok hiç. "Mu sëmur kompjuteri i ka ra gripi i derrave" lol...

----------

